# Please look at this dryer vent installation



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

It will not do. How will you clean this. Yearly cleaning is required. My wife complained that the dryer was not working. Cleaned the vent...works great now! What you need is a dryer vent box. This is a recessed box that will allow the 90 degree connection fit into the wall between the joists. Use only solid metal duct for the dryer vent.


----------



## Andy Griffith (Mar 2, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> It will not do. How will you clean this. Yearly cleaning is required. My wife complained that the dryer was not working. Cleaned the vent...works great now! What you need is a dryer vent box. This is a recessed box that will allow the 90 degree connection fit into the wall between the joists. Use only solid metal duct for the dryer vent.


Cleaning will not be a problem as I can clean from both ends with the vent duct brush kit, and then suck it out with the vac or blow it out with compressed air.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

I think you did a great job. As for your first concern the little sag in the vent will not hurt anything. As for you second concern the temperature shouldn’t be a problem unless it gets clogged and even then I don’t believe it will catch the wood on fire. I would say that cleaning it could be a problem but it is only five foot long you shouldn’t have a problem with that.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

applianceman said:


> I think you did a great job. As for your first concern the little sag in the vent will not hurt anything. As for you second concern the temperature shouldn’t be a problem unless it gets clogged and even then I don’t believe it will catch the wood on fire. I would say that cleaning it could be a problem but it is only five foot long you shouldn’t have a problem with that


 
home centers also use and sell this foil duct. It is unsafe and has caused many fires. Read this article. Looking good is not your only goal in a safe and correct installation.

http://www.protectingtheconsumer.com/dryer-vent-fire.php


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

What would you like for him to change? He used the best vent and only used a short piece of flex for it would be very hard to run hard pipe the entire length and he wouldn’t be able to pull it out. If he cleans it on regular basis I opinion is that it will never give him any problems. When it comes to fires it is better to be safe than sorry but I think he done good. You could change that foil flex to the metal flex to be on the safe side. 

The only thing I would have done differently (if possible) is I wouldn’t have come up with the vent. I would have gone straight out the sidewall and then straight through the outside wall. In other words I would have avoided running the vent up if I could. 

I agree that the original way he had the vent run was better because the straightest possible vent is always better. You do need to clean it once a year and keep a check on it more than that.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I would have him change it since I know flex foil duct is a fire hazard and flex metal duct will do the same job without the fire hazard.


----------

